# 1965 Silvertone 1457 Amp-In-Case



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, here's yet another guitar from my collection. This time up is my 65' full scale amp-in-case dano made Silverone 1457. Great guitar, I think more versitile than alot of people would think.

Here I'm trying to play Haulin' Hearse a Ghastly One's tune, from a while back....I can't play surf music worth a damn but I love it.

I do wish my old japanese made RCA Victor amp had reverb for this one  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seZdCKSpDwQ


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn, man! If I'm reading it right, you don't have the amp/case?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah....I don't have the case/amp....would love to get one eventually though.


----------



## CustomBuilt (Apr 8, 2008)

*1457 ampcase*

I have the amp in case model, the high end one (lol) with the jensen speaker and the optional floor model amp offered by sears it was given to me as a birthday present. He got it in the day and never played it it is 999.9 percent perfect.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! I have the shorter scale single-pickup model with the amp-in-case from the same year. 
I love those things.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That amp,... is it potentially lethal by chance ????



devnulljp said:


>


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> That amp,... is it potentially lethal by chance ????


Oh hell yes. I made the mistake of plugging in via my echoplex. Not a good idea. I guess I could start an electrotherapy spa or something though--this is Salt Spring after all, all sorts of chakra peddlers here. 
Desperately needs a cap job and something done about the dried out death cap. A trip to see JC Maillet is long overdue.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Use to have one of these. Very sweet.


----------

